# [SOLVED] major unsafe computer temps got me very worried!!



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi i have tried to install a diff heat sink with a copper bottom on my pc it didnt work at first and it wouldnt load up so took the heat sink off with a copper bottom and replaced it with the original i first put on there which was a aftermarket and kept it very cool about 80F in morrning start up 115F under heavy load video and rom playing ect. now when i started up even in the bios!! it has told me 181F or 80C and in speed fan i have 



cpu : 120F - 160F
system : 93F
harddrive1 : 86F
harddrive2 : 91F
apci : 138F - 170F


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: major unsafe computer temps got me very worried!!*

post your temps in C

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

redo the paste with some acrtic silver

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: major unsafe computer temps got me very worried!!*

what heat sink did you get to replace the stock one?


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: major unsafe computer temps got me very worried!!*

400 - 550watt max logisys psu with duel fans
2.0ghz sempron
128mb geforce fx 5200 agp 64 bit
wireless 108mb adapter
creative hd soundblaster cad
6 80mm system fans
dr thermal heatsink with 7500rmp fan aftermarket
1.51gb ddr1 ram
duel pci thermal take slot blower 
duel fan bay hd cooler with 40mm fans

and dr thermal is what i replaced the stock one with and the temps were fine till i tried a different one so ill clean it off of the termal paste and see were it goes :/

temps are

cpu: 58c
hd1: 26c
hd2: 31c
apci: 60c


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: major unsafe computer temps got me very worried!!*

sounds like a thermal paste issue, and that heat sink is very old and not meant for more modern processors. i would recommend a different one personally but its your choice. psu isnt the best but that wouldnt really effect heat so dramatically. did you securely mount the cooler when you put it on? and did you completely clean off and correctly reapply thermal paste?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: major unsafe computer temps got me very worried!!*

Clean and redo the thermal paste and suggested and then we can take another look at the issue when you have it up and running.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: major unsafe computer temps got me very worried!!*

well the heatsink on there dr thermal kept it cool and i didnt have big heat issuses this only started when i wanted to use a copper based heatsink insted of the dr thermal and it wouldnt start at first then it then it started but wouldnt load it was stuck on the bios load page so i shut it off and put the heatsink i orignaly had on there the dr thermal cpu 462 heatsink then i looked at the bios and it said 81C for cpu?? i bealive i accidently damaged something and i bealive it could be that i damaged something on accident or my board is going bad since this is a old board i got from a computer recycling place and i had this for 6-7 months but to me im just not gonna do anything with this pc ad buy a new one when i get my paycheck i bealive that would be better and i did clean the paste of forcifier but didnt have spare stuff to reapply


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: major unsafe computer temps got me very worried!!*

If you cleaned it off and didn't reapply, don't use it until you have some new thermal paste, or your will burn something up.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: major unsafe computer temps got me very worried!!*

i found about a pea sized amount and i squeezed it on and took the past 2 1/2 hrs cleaning the pc out of dust and everything including the psu and i got creative with the fan flow since heat rises up from the mobo it goes verticaly mainly in a 180* obtuse angle so i used my 2 exaust areas as intakes and my side pannel with 1 80"mm fan as outtake and i have 3 more intakes to make a total of 5 intakes so i have

5 intakes
3 outtakes including top psu fan
and one of those outtakes is a pci duel slot blower on the bottom of the tower
and im happy to report my temps even in the bios showed a huge drop
CASE:37C
HD1 :33C
HD2 :37C
CPU :39-43 underload and idle
APCI:51C

vs the others when i told u, and i bealive i solved my heat problem

OPINIONS??? matter to me  ty.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: major unsafe computer temps got me very worried!!*

If it is working and the temps are pretty normal (as they look), then it is not broken, so don't fix it. Have a great weekend.


----------

